# Affordable Wool Combs



## Falls-Acre

I've been scouring the 'net, trying to find the most affordable combs I can. Most sites don't seem to tell you much about the dimensions of the combs. The mini's would probably be fine to start out, double row preferred. I've already exhausted ravelry, amazon, and ebay (none on any of those!). 

Does anyone here have any suggestions?


----------



## Miz Mary

here's the set I want ....has dimensions....

http://www.etsy.com/listing/122282831/wool-combs-new-standard-kit-with?


or these ....


http://www.lanicombs.com/Mini.htm

The Regular sized Lani combs have changeble heads !!


----------



## frazzlehead

We carry Louet mini combs at Flannelberry Creek. The double row minis are quite nice, actually so are the singles ... Just depends what you're working with most.

Prices are set by our supplier, but there's free shipping at least!


----------



## raccoon breath

I have Louet mini combs (2 rows of teeth and 2 1/2" wide) and English combs (4 rows of teeth and 4" wide). I love the mini combs but thought I could do larger quantities with the English combs. The English combs are a lot of work to use though. I find myself grabbing the mini combs the most now because they are so much easier to use. I love the mini-combs. The are much more affordable than the bigger combs and can do quite a bit. I bought them at woolery.com for $155 and had a coupon that saved me a small amount. I went with the brand name because of the reviews people gave about Louet quality online. The way the combs get pulled on, durability is important to me and I also like the little screw to tighten the head with it loosens up. I've had the mini's 3 months now and given them a lot of use. I'm not disappointed with that purchase. I wish I hadn't bought the English combs and maybe held out and found used English later down the line maybe. I use the mini's for making mohair, angora, sheep wool and cashgora top. I also use them to remove 1" coarse hair from 4" cashgora.


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to the Fold Raccoon Breath! So glad you've joined us.


----------



## Miz Mary

Raccoon Breath ....that name made me giggle !! Welcome to the fiber corner !! Thanks for the information ... I havent bought combs yet , and I was contimplating on the mini vs. reg. size ...


----------



## raccoon breath

Thank you Marchwind 

Miz Mary, the name popped in my head because the night before I signed up here, a raccoon family had attacked. They had killed a few of my chickens and a young turkey named Gobbles (his brother Giblet still lives) previously and we finally caught 4 of them in the act. 2 of them were up in trees hissing and growling aggressively and I made a comment about being surprised we couldn't smell their chicken breath as they carried on. lol

It would be nice if there was someone that lived close by you had combs for you to try. Woolery has very nice employees who answer questions online. I wrote them with questions about the English and mini combs and they gave me details of what the combs are used for..particular fibers and lengths. They are very friendly explaining things in an easy to understand way by email or over the phone with no pressure. I came to realize that going too small wouldn't be a problem. I needed to figure out what size would be overkill and go smaller. I'll always use the mini-combs, I'll sometimes use the English, and I'll never use the viking. Those combs are pricy! I've seen some websites explaining how to make the big combs yourself with nails for teeth. Wicked looking but so are the commercial English and viking.


----------



## Falls-Acre

I've looked and looked and looked... here are the ones I'm leaning towards the most heavily:

http://www.earthguild.com/products/spinning/sunrises/spsunris.htm
Either the Petite or the Fine ones from this site. I like these guys because they're relatively close to me, distance-wise. I like the look of their combs.

http://www.mielkesfarm.com/combs.htm
Either the Valkyrie Fine Mini or the Valkyrie ExtraFine combs from this site. Again, I like the looks of these and the dimensions. The Extrafine combs also have a clamp that can be used.

Any opinions on any of these as far as suggestions? I have to balance economics as well as function, which is why I've leaned away from the Louet Mini's.


----------



## raccoon breath

You found some pretty good deals. I found another comb I want at one of your links


----------



## Shazza

Why do y'll think you need these? I know a lady here who bought some at our Bendigo sheep and wool show and I look at her and think WHY? Apart from anything else I would so myself damage lol.


----------



## Falls-Acre

I want them to make top out of this gigantic bag of Alpaca wool I have sitting there in the corner (staring at me). I suppose I could card it, but I don't want to. And I've tried using 2 little cat-hair combs on wool, and they just don't work. I want to try to make true worsted spun yarn, without having to buy the top to do it. And honestly, I just want to try them. Since there are almost no fiber folk in the near vicinity (remember I had a really hard time finding a wheel to 'try' as well), I have to just dig in and buy the combs.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have a set of the Louet Minis and a set of Viking combs from someone who doesn't make them anymore. I like the minis, but I did manage to break one tine a while back. :shocked: They also can't handle much for wool at one time either. The Viking combs are awesome for doing large amounts of wool, but don't comb it as nicely as the minis. They're only one row of tines, though.


----------



## Miz Mary

I found more ..... these SUPER mini's were touted to be all you'll ever need ... they are down toward the bottom of the page ...

http://the-wheel-thing.com/products/combs/index.html


----------



## Marchwind

Those look like they would be wonderful and sturdy too.

WIHH should look at that website and see their diz's


----------



## Miz Mary

I jumped .... took the plunge ..... ate the bait ....... 

My combs are on the way !!!!! I bought the ones from the man on Etsy ... guess now I need a tetnus shot .....


----------



## Falls-Acre

Mine too... I got the Valkyrie combs.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Combs!!

I added the quarter to the photo, because I have seen almost no photos of combs indicating just how big they are or how long those tines are!


----------



## Marchwind

Nice looking combs. Have you used them yet?


----------



## Falls-Acre

Marchwind said:


> Nice looking combs. Have you used them yet?


I haven't had a chance yet. I'm trying to get my lazy kate cleared off so I have the room to spin up some of this alpaca fiber, which is what I wanted to combs for in the first place.


----------



## Miz Mary

GREAT IDEA !! Here's the ones I got ... with the quarter to compare .. I havent tried them out yet , still washing my Fleece , and I want to get a Tetnus shot JIC !! These are WICKED !!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am looking forward to the beautiful yarn pics you are both going to post soon of your lovely worsted prepped yarns. :angel:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Those are all nice combs!


----------



## raccoon breath

I wanted to make a correction to details about Louet Mini-Combs I made above. They dont hold up well. For the price, it would have been nice if they lasted longer than 9 months. With equal use, one comb lost 9 teeth and one held up. Trying Valkyrie.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just got a set of Indigo Hound combs in the mail yesterday. I scored pretty big and got them for only $45 off a weaving sales list! 

I haven't tried them yet, but I'll let you know how I like them.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Here's a link to a discussion we had a while back with pics for comparison. Maybe this will help. 

I did initially have the Louet combs but found I am a little too enthusiastic :teehee: with my combing and they suffered from it. I bent them in pretty short order. NOW that I know better what I am am doing, and NOW that I realize that combed locks should be opened up BEFORE lashing on, I think they would work well for some fibers. I have read that lots of people place a bead of silicone along the base of the teeth to help keep them from pulling out - but that surely seems to be a necessity one would think would be addressed by the manufacturer. Still, they are a very useful tool for the money. 

That being said, I LOVED the quality of the Forsythe minicombs but sold them because I am impatient and like to do things fast. 

I love my Valkyrie Extrafine combs and I love my Meck English combs. The Indigo Hound Viking combs certainly have their place (long wools- not fine wools) as do the Dutch Combs. I sold the Paradise combs because they were too much like the Indigo Hound Viking combs. 

I bought (and sold) most of my combs from folks reselling them on Ravelry. :grin: 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../450206-pics-combs-comparison-discussion.html


----------



## raccoon breath

Wind In Her Hair - I agree..the mini combs are very useful and I hope to find another person like myself that has one dead comb and one living comb and buy their good one. lol I think mine had a weak spot. I did use the heck out of them but wear should be equal. I think there was a weak spot on one and wish I had known about the silicone. lol Too late. If both had been the quality of my one good one, I would be pleased as punch  

My Valkyrie extra fine mini-combs will arrive Monday and I'm so excited. I get very impatient also and can't wait to get going. Thank you for the link


----------



## raccoon breath

Awesome score SvenskaFlicka! I love finding good deals!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

And, if I had to choose only ONE set of combs, :sob: I think it would have to be the Valkyrie Extrafine combs.


----------



## raccoon breath

Wind in Her Hair said:


> And, if I had to choose only ONE set of combs, :sob: I think it would have to be the Valkyrie Extrafine combs.


Yahoo! I'm so glad you said that! I watched videos of them in use and they looked pretty good. The Louet combs make such small batches. I love my English combs but when I'm working with angora or the like, I need the minis but want the bigger result. I'm very excited. I checked my tracking number to make sure they are still heading this way this morning. lol :bouncy:


----------



## Marchwind

I have to say the Louet mini combs aren't intended to be used as one would use regular, standard combs. It seems to me they are combs lite for small projects. The combs WIHH used were mine and I believe she has passed them on to GAM. That seems pretty good for a pair of mini combs, that particular pair is probably 12 yrs old. GAM are they still holding up? I would like to get a pair of nice combs. WIHH I'm going to keep your recommendations in mind. I'm not a huge fan of spinning worsted yarn or working with my fibers all neat and tidy, no slam intended for those of you who like them like that . I suppose I could comb them then card them to get the fibers all cross wise.


----------



## raccoon breath

Sure, for small projects. I think so too and perfect for beginners but now that I know how to do it, I want more. I'm gonna try to find someone who has a single Louet comb to replace the one that fell apart. I've heard this problem isn't unusual so maybe i'll get lucky and find a single. 12 year old combs..pretty darn good. I appreciate woolen as much as I do worsted.


----------



## raccoon breath

I missed it to begin with but I get it now. "Aren't intended to be used as one would use regular, standard combs." I've used my mini-combs to death! I look around the room at all of this sliver I've made, angora hats and scarves coming out my ears, and realize...I've killed them! ((Taps begins to play)) They were excellent combs before they lost all of those teeth. RIP little Louet mini-combs. It was great while you lasted. :sob:


----------



## Marchwind

Awwww Racoonbreath, I'm sure they died a good death. After all you made them feel like a big hulking pair of Viking combs. That's pretty darn good or delicate little single row mini combs


----------

